
Self-driving scooters are here - therideshareguy
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/20/21263728/tortoise-gox-remote-control-electric-scooter-peachtree-corners
======
ideals
narrator: they aren't

> These are not self-driving scooters, although they will be partly powered
> with autonomous technology. The scooters will be controlled by a team of
> remote employees who are located over 1,700 miles away in Mexico City. These
> teleoperators watch a live feed from the scooter’s cameras, as well as
> monitor other sensor data, as they use Xbox controllers to move the scooter
> around a business park called Peachtree Corners to the north of Atlanta.

------
gowld
Title is a lie and doesn't match the article.

